
Rural America Is Stranded in the Dial-Up Age - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/rural-america-is-stranded-in-the-dial-up-age-1497535841
======
rektide
Pity that cellular data is way too expensive to compete with broadband, cause
I tend to think it's the best chance.

------
Gys
Alternative article (because of WSJ paywall):
[http://theweek.com/speedreads/706172/rural-america-
serious-i...](http://theweek.com/speedreads/706172/rural-america-serious-
internet-problem)

